# corner lights and Tail lights.



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

Alright heres the deal. I got black housing halo headlights on my sentra and I want to smoke the corner lights and tail lights. I was told like 3 different ways.... One was to get some like cheap window tint and put it over the lights and I tried that but its stupid and I have the typical italian temper so i ended up waisting like 5 dollars on tint. Then I was gunna buy the spray they actually sold for smoking the lights but every shop I go to they tell me that its illegal now so they dont carry it. So I went to the hobbie shops to get some of "window tint" spray for model cars but yet again they dont carry the product and if they do then they are out of stock FOREVER! So what I wanna know is if there is some other way I can get around this lil dilema of mine. :banhump:


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Look on ebay for VHT niteshades

I ordered a can and did my tails and i'm lovin it. 
Kind of hard to see w/ the glare, but i did the bottom half of the tails all the way across. 
<----clicky

http://search.ebay.com/search/searc...r=1&from=R8&satitle=VHT+niteshades&category0=


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh wow. Thats pretty cool but uhhhh.... how did you do that tho??? just mask em off and paint em or what? :banhump:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'd reccomend removing them from the car before painting them, just to be safe. But yeah, mask off around the area that you want to paint and go at it. Light stages until you get it as dark as you want it.


----------



## luis_507 (Apr 23, 2005)

I had it on my car and it looked sick!! untill i got pullled over and recieved a ticket....


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

Ya, I am the queen when it comes to masking things off. That is deffinatly one thing I do NOT have to worry abou, is over spray on my car.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

luis_507 said:


> I had it on my car and it looked sick!! untill i got pullled over and recieved a ticket....


Yeah. if you spray over the entire light, you're bound to get hassled by the man. I havent had any problems whatsoever with mine. I Doubt a cop has thought twice about my lights. Thats because i just did the reverse lights and turn signals in the rear (reverse lights were clear and signals were amber) and left the red alone. Make sure you can still read the DOT writing on the housing as some cops may be sticklers for that kind of thing.

Good luck :cheers:

Edit: i wouldnt recommend removing the tails. i think its more work to get em off than it is to just mask some paper down to block the overspray. I took my tails out and as i pulled them off, there was this black goop that i suppose is a seal of some sort, but it made a hell of a mess and was a huge P.I.T.A. As long as you are the 'queen of masking'... do dat.


----------



## callMeYourKiller (Jul 19, 2005)

at micheals crafts i bought krylon red stained glass paint to make my turn signals in the back red and they also had black stained glass paint. its meant to make glass look like stained glass but it works on plastic too.

i just had to put a lot of coats on and then sand it a little to make it smooth and put some clear coat on it.

and to the corner lights i ovened them apart and painted the housing black with duplicolor black engine paint.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

I also used the nightshades off the web (thanks Luis!) to slightly tint my tails... the look i wanted was of the GTI. Looked pretty good but gonna redo it cause the paint is sorta uneven.


----------



## PsychoBitch (Sep 16, 2005)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for all the help. :banhump:


----------

